
Business and politics – CEO activism [pdf] - Vulkum
http://www.globalstrategygroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/GSG-2016-Business-and-Politics-Study_1-27-16-002.pdf
======
Vulkum
An interesting study - albeit 3 years old - on company driven political
activism and which areas of policy making they should stick to (according to
public perception). Unfortunately, I think this is very indicative of the
current state of polarisation in society, but it can be useful for start-ups
to navigate this tumultuous landscape.

